# Dedicated to FootClan Skate aka: Matt



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Been a couple days, so I figures I would post up some udated info on the fish you gave me.

I'm feeding her once a day and keeping the lights out in the tank till she gets more confortable in her new home. She comes half way to the top to eat now.

Family love her!

Here she is.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what is it? hard to tell by the pic's


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its a tilipia, you know you can get live tilapia at jungle jims, so if you want more... i think theyre $3 a lb or something like that. just bring a bucket and a syphon.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

How big is that monster?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad you guys like her. And you won't find any near this size at Jungle Jims. I talked to them and they said they don't like to sell them while still living, they prefer to "clean them" before they leave the store







.

I think 15"+, that's a 75 gallon tank she is in.

Thanks again for posting pics, my girl will be excited to see them.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Yeah its a Talapia Mosembic (sp?). About 15".

Don't think I can add anymore big fish to the tank. Only a 75gallon.

Specs:

75 Gal
2 - Penguin 330's
300w Heater
Temp: 78-70F


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats awesome


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

cool fish. wut r his tank mates, a pleco is that an exodon and the other fish


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

syd said:


> cool fish. wut r his tank mates, a pleco is that an exodon and the other fish
> [snapback]803674[/snapback]​


Was about 10 river chubs and a Pleco. Took the chubs out, now just her and the Common Pleco.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they wont let you buy a live tilipia from jungle jims???


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

This is her size (from an angle)....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thats a really cool fish, are u gonna get her a 125 down the road, or is she in the 75 for good?

will she get any bigger?

how much does she eat?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hows its personality, if its bad, i got a suggestion:

take it, filet it up, throw it in the oven with some lemon juice, olive oil, and capers for a little, and right before its done, throw shreeded monzerella and sliced almonds on it

jk :rasp:


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

there are chubsuckers in a stream by my house they adapt to captivity in about 3 minutes


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

When I had her, she was eating a small handful of pellets daily. Great personality though! She should be fine in a 75 for life. She's been that size for quite some time, I don't think she's going to be doing any growing other than putting on a little more weight.

Wonderful to see that she is doing so well.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oreochromis mossambicus...

"Mozambique Tilapia"

This is a species that has been introduced where it doesn't belong in many places. Some southern states have made them illegal.

That said, there are many cool tilapia that get forgotten because of the legality or because of their food status. There are several cool species that most cichlid folk never even look at.

Here's a Mozambique Tilapia pic:


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

She will stay in the 75 for life. As Matt said, she won't get bigger.

Eats about 10-15 pellets (depending on her mood). I feed her as many as she wants upto about 20.

She is very friendly and loves to rearrage the plants in the tank.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice fish...

you know. i can only be a "nice" guy for so long..

That tank makes me cry. the over all idea of a 75 gallon tank being home to a 15+ inch fish makes me pissed off.. That is so rediculous.. That is a social fish.. its not right (moraly) to keep it in such a small-ass tank alone..

Man. wtf.. that looks disgusting. Oh, and im ashamed at you footclan for being OK with your "girl" living in a tank of that size, alone.

disgusting.. why not give that fish to some one who has the proper tank size.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's verry big he's beautiful


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the input Peacock.

She is happy, she was stuck in a section of the pond that was equal to 15Gallon tank, so 75 is a perfect size for her. Matt can explain this better, but from the jist of the story, she was in the 15 gallon section for quit a few years.

I would love to put her in my 125, but I don't think the Convicts would resist nipping at her. She is 17 years old, so I don't think the would want a bunch of Convict fish attacking her leaving nothing to do but run. Remeber her, your not dealing with a young active fish, she is a senior citizen. I knoticed her eyes have whit inside them (cateracts I figure), so she doesn't see to well to chase much smaller fish around.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Nice fish...
> 
> you know. i can only be a "nice" guy for so long..


That would be for 5 lines...?

For this specific situation and species of fish that's not the worst, trust me.
There are more critical soapboxes to stand on, in my opinion. Keeping her away from other fish is probably a really good idea at that age. Also think about how many of her siblings were eaten oh, about 15 years earlier!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

She is very happy, trust me. I wouldn't abuse a fish I love. I would post a video of her interacting with the plants, but my bandwidth (on my server) sucks.

When a plant gets blown around the tank and brushes up on her, she grabs it with her mouth and moves it to another part of the tank. She evn uproots a bushell of plants to move them, decorating I'm guessing.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Nice fish...
> you know. i can only be a "nice" guy for so long..
> 
> That tank makes me cry. the over all idea of a 75 gallon tank being home to a 15+ inch fish makes me pissed off.. That is so rediculous.. That is a social fish.. its not right (moraly) to keep it in such a small-ass tank alone..
> ...


I'm sorry you feel that way, but I've tried a lot of other fish with this tilapia, and she either gets beat up, beats them up, or kills them. Trust me, I've tried a lot of fish with her, and in my opinion (keep in mind, I'm the one with experience with this fish, not you) she needed her own tank. Going from a 150 with a catfish that was always fighting with her, a 75g seems just fine to me. They were both getting torn to pieces, and a catfish of that size would not do well in a smaller tank, so it was her that had to go. Why didn't she stay in the pond you ask? She needed to be moved because the store that had the pond in the basement closed it's doors forever. It was take the fish, or let it die. I prefer to keep her alive. 
So for your ranting before, it's pointless. The fish is in a better position than it ever has been in before. It needed a new home, quickly, and a 75 gallon tank seemed better than severe injury. I love fish, and this is better for her than many other options, so calm yourself down.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For more pointless Peacock ranting on this subject, see here;

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...&st=0&p=806934&

I tried but there's a "holier than thou" aspect that you just can't beat out of Peacock. Make sure to ask him if it's animal cruelty to feed hotdogs to fish. Mmmmmmmm, nitrates.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> I tried but there's a "holier than thou" aspect that you just can't beat out of Peacock. Make sure to ask him if it's animal cruelty to feed hotdogs to fish. Mmmmmmmm, nitrates.










You crack me up Ace


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow that thing makes the tank look tiny.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

"She is likely post-reproductive and has clouded eyes, I don't think she's really in the mood for too much interaction (don't take Granny to the club). "

Exactly my point.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Filo said:


> wow that thing makes the tank look tiny.
> [snapback]807450[/snapback]​


Just the way I took the pics. Up close.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ahhh I like the last pic. So peaceful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Chief, great looking fish.









That's definitely the biggest tilapia I've ever seen.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow 17 years old that's amazing.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for complaments guys. Apreciate it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very sweet fish, Never seen a tilapia that big.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elduro said:


> Wow 17 years old that's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is somethin else man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Who'd have thought a 17 year old tilapia could start a raging 6-page long debate in the lounge!







Kudos to her!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

acestro said:


> Who'd have thought a 17 year old tilapia could start a raging 6-page long debate in the lounge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=66509


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Don't waste your time reading that thread. Too, long and really lost all meaning. Nice fish, though.









Looks very content in that tank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JD_MAN said:


> Don't waste your time reading that thread. Too, long and really lost all meaning. Nice fish, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree (and I started the stupid thing







). Done posting there.

Keep us posted on the tilapia.


----------

